#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  TNO E-books Risk&Safety

## Kot

Methods for the calculation of physical effects (Yellow book)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Guidelines for quantitative risk assessment (Purple book)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Methods for determining and processing probabilities (Red book)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## sri2cool4u

Really helpful

Thank u

Sriram

----------


## AbuFaisal

Very useful. Thanks

----------


## ferbiotec

Thanks !
And does somebody have the green book to share?

----------


## sergioeligio

Do you have the green book?

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## DORIO

Hi Sergio!

Just follow the link! 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PGS 1 Methoden voor het bepalen van mogelijke schade (groene boek)


Download voorwoord en inleiding (pdf, 107 KB) 
Download deel 1A: Effecten van brand op personen (pdf, 1,6 MB) 
Download deel 1B: Effecten van brand op constructies (pdf, 590 KB) 
Download deel 2A: Effecten van explosie op personen (pdf, 1,8 MB) 
Download deel 2B: Effecten van explosie op constructies (pdf, 2,5 MB) 
Download deel 3: Toxische verbrandingsproducten (pdf, 150 KB) 
Download deel 4: Schade door acute (inhalatoire) intoxicatie (pdf, 1,6 MB) 
Download deel 5: Bescherming tegen toxische stoffen door verblijf binnenshuis (pdf, 1,6 MB) 
Download deel 6: Aanwezigheidsgegevens (pdf, 91 KB)

----------


## darshan_s_pandya

May I request the respected members to provide me the exhaustive safety audit checklist and safety requirements specific to bulk petroleum products storage terminal ( liquid pol depots )

Thanks & Regards

Darshan S. Pandya
darshanspandya@gmail.com

----------


## DORIO

Hi Darshan!
Check it out this!

----------


## Kot

Dear all. I did for all TNO Green book:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Please help to find books:
1. Scandpower (1992): Handbook for Fire Calculations and Fire Risk Assessment in the Process Industry, Scandpower/Sintef, Norway. (priority!!!)

2. Handbook for fire calculations and fire risk assessment in the process industry (3rd Ed.) (priority!!!)

3. E&P Forum (1992): Hydrocarbon Leak and Ignition Database, Report 11.4/180, E&P Forum, London.

4. E&P Forum (1996): Quantitative Risk Assessment Datasheet Directory, Report 11.8/250, E&P Forum, London.

5. Cox, A.W., Lees, F.P. & Ang, M.L. (1990): Classification of Hazardous Locations, Institute of Chemical Engineers, Rugby, UK. (priority!!!)

6. Scandpower (1995): Model for Blowout Risk Prediction, Scandpower Report 21.75.84.

7. Ignition Probability Review, Model Development and Look-up Correlations. Energy Institute (Jan 2006). (priority!!!)

Thanks.

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## ferbiotec

Dear Kot,
the file is no longer hosted there... could you please upload it again?
Thank's!

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi Kot,



Yes the file is no longer available for download

Could u again load it 

It would be more preferable if u could upload it in anyother sites like 4shared or ifile etc

thank uSee More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## shyam78_99@yahoo.com

> Really helpful
> 
> Thank u
> 
> Sriram



Sir,

Can you please load "Green Book" in ifile.it.

Many thanks.

Bye

----------


## endeavor

Thank you.

----------


## aniket00786

Hi,
Anybody have Fault tree aanalysis software with ***** ?

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Mr.Knot,
Great Help for S.Pros Mr.Knot.
Green book and Yellow book could not be located.
Could you please upload again?
Thanks and Regards,
Partha.

----------


## josey

Thank's for information

----------


## aniket00786

Hi Friends,
Need ur help. I want to know about DOWs FEI 
Any1 plz help me in getting this                                                                " Dow's Fire & Explosion Index Hazard Classification Guide, 7th Edition"
or 6th version is also ok

Thanks a lot

----------


## sgc

> Hi Friends,
> Need ur help. I want to know about DOWs FEI 
> Any1 plz help me in getting this                                                                " Dow's Fire & Explosion Index Hazard Classification Guide, 7th Edition"
> or 6th version is also ok
> 
> Thanks a lot




Here you go:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## aniket00786

Hey Friends,
any one have DOWS FEI in xls format plz upload 

Thnx in advance

----------


## aniket00786

Thanks alot friend

----------


## aniket00786

HI KOT,
Can u please help me in getting Dows FEI in excel sheet
Thanks

----------


## sgc

> Hey Friends,
> any one have DOWS FEI in xls format plz upload 
> 
> Thnx in advance



Here you go

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi SGC,



Can u help in uploading those two docs in ifile as i do not have a premium account in rapid share and not able to access through free accountSee More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## Kot

For dear Sri2cool4u.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kot

Dow
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deepsee

thanks a lot, very useful!

----------


## sri2cool4u

Thank you Kot

Regards

Sri

----------


## ahmad_doank

thanks for your attachment about risk assessment, it really help me..

----------


## hahol

Hi @all
Can you please load "Green Book" ones more 

thanks.

----------


## babardel

Hello all.
I need the "Green book" as well.
Thank you.

----------


## s@ndy

The green and purple books are available for download from the first post. The Yellow book can be downloaded at

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucksravi

The link for yellow book is not working,Can u pls upload again ???

----------


## s@ndy

Strange, I just now downloaded it. It works. I suggest you copy the link and past it in your browser. I guess its due to some security settings on your browser.

----------


## babardel

> Methods for the calculation of physical effects (Yellow book)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



This is the first post. It says nothing about the green book. 
I downloaded the yellow book from:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The purple book from:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and the red book from:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But I can not find the Green Book (methods for determining the potential damage to humans and the surrounding area resulting from the release of hazardous substances) in English anywhere.

Thank for the future help.

----------


## s@ndy

It is also available under PGS1 at 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But unfortunately its all in Dutch and not English  :Frown: See More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks. I  could download now.

 :Smile:

----------


## babardel

So......  nobody has it in English? My Dutch is kinda bad  :Embarrassment:

----------


## geoffd5058

I have a scanned green book in english. It's a helluva file though - over 50 mb. But if you post up an e mail address I'll try to e mail you a copy. Be aware though that it might be too big for an e mail attachement, and ... since this site is so flakey it might take me weeks to get back into it. Be patient.

G

----------


## Equipaeng

Link for downdoaded is break.
Please
I need Green Book :Confused: 
[QUOTE=Kot;27113]Dear all. I did for all TNO Green book:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## babardel

As soon as I recieve the Green Book fron geoffd by mail, I will make an arhive with all the TNO books and upload them.

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Brother,
Please post again the link to download the Green book.
Thanks and Regards,
Partha.

----------


## f81aa

Hi Babardel

Given that it looks like the Green Book is the one most of us do not have printed in English, please let me ask you to upload it alone so it would be easier for us to download it. I am counting that Geoffd will manage to send you the file by mail.

Thanks to both in advance

----------


## f81aa

Thanks, S@andy.

Better to have it in Dutch and try to make sense out of it.

----------


## babardel

OK.
Here is the link for the TNO Green Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
for the Purple Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
for the Red Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and the Yellow Book.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy.

----------


## Equipaeng

I could not download the green Book.I site registered for it, however I had no success.

----------


## babardel

You don`t need to register. You just follow the link, in the right upper corner click "request download ticket" and after a little the dotton changes to "download", click it and you have it.
It worked fine for me.

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank you, but the yellow book has a problem to download.

See More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## zhsunwang

Dear Kot,
   I think these books are very useful to me ! But I can't access . Would you do me a favor to upload it again ? Thanks a lot!

----------


## f81aa

Thanks babardel for posting the 4 TNO books. I just downloaded the Green Book. And thank you geoffd5058 for delivering it to babardel

----------


## fghyfghy

Thank you babardel and geoffd!!! I was looking for this book for so long!!!

----------


## hahol

Thank you babardel. Thank you geoffd5058.

----------


## hermes

Dear Kot:
I wish to thank you for all your posts in this forum.
Here you have the book *Handbook for fire calculations and fire risk assessment in the process industry* but in 1996 issue by Noyes Publications.
The link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Best regards

----------


## sunilkiict

Dear Kot

I need all the above books mentioned above by you. These are very useful books for a safety professional. Rapid share for green book is not valid as it is deleted by rapid share. Please upload it again for us.

Thanks and regards

----------


## evolutionb

Thanks a lot for these sharing, interesting books.

----------


## Elshan

Dear Kot,
the TNO Green Book is no longer hosted on rapidshare.... could you please upload it again? I can not find this book anywhere.
Thank's!
Elshan

----------


## Elshan

Dear babrdel,
TNO Green Book has expired on ifile.it. Can you please post it again there so I can download...
Thanks 
Elshan

----------


## alix123456

Guys,

Thanks all for sharing

----------


## abdu_el

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] all tno book for free

----------


## CJ_Joe

Please can upload again... no longer on the hosted..
Guidelines for quantitative risk assessment (Purple book)


Thanks..See More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## babardel

purple book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micu

Hi
I'm looking for "Green Book" May you send me it via giga mail: mercuri_andrea@alice.it  thanks

----------


## aniket00786

sorry,
I have red booook

----------


## Berezhko

Hi, guys. I put in this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] a file for all the books (Green, Yellow, Red and Purple). There are two versions of Green Book: one in English and another in Dutch.

I hope you enjoy  :Big Grin: 

Best regards,
Berezhko

----------


## wudang

> Hi, guys. I put in this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] a file for all the books (Green, Yellow, Red and Purple). There are two versions of Green Book: one in English and another in Dutch.
> 
> I hope you enjoy 
> ...



thank you for posting

----------


## imeagor

> Hi, guys. I put in this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] a file for all the books (Green, Yellow, Red and Purple). There are two versions of Green Book: one in English and another in Dutch.
> 
> I hope you enjoy 
> ...





brother，the link is invalid, could you be so kind to reupload again, especially green book, thank you

----------


## anwarussaeed

> thank you for posting



Hi dear, the link is invalid, could you be so kind to reupload again.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

> Dear all. I did for all TNO Green book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> 
> ...



Dear Kot,

Please share the above books. Urgently required. thanks in advance. Also please share if any software available with ********.

----------


## Berezhko

> brother,the link is invalid, could you be so kind to reupload again, especially green book, thank you



Hi, guy.
I reuploaded today. I hope you enjoy  :Cool: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Berezhko,
The link is not working. I am getting a error page. Please upload again. Thks

----------


## Berezhko

> Hi, Berezhko,
> The link is not working. I am getting a error page. Please upload again. Thks



I didn't understand. I've just tried the link and for me it is working...

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

See More: TNO E-books Risk&Safety

----------


## aramco_one

Dear everyone
Please, I need the *Green Book*. Thanks in advance.

----------


## kiranqse

Hi All,

Does any got a  shell HEMP (hazards and effcets register) with recovery measures which I could use as an example for study? Please upload or send it to email: kirankumarcj@yahoo.com

----------


## DineeT

these links redirect me to some website of netherlands wfere are the books?

----------


## sumon emam

You have to 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
fill up this form and then follow instruction to download

----------


## riskexpert

Does anybody have the latest PHAST 7 by DNV for evaluation purpose. Please upload and send me the link.

----------

